# DIY Coil Building - where to buy large spools of wire?



## AlphaDog (26/6/17)

Hi all, I'd like to start building my own "fancy" coils and would like to know where I can purchase the larger spools of wire?

Thanks


----------



## JohnC (26/6/17)

If you are in the Northern Suburbs, you can try Vapour Mountain. I bought some off them a couple of weeks ago and you can walk into the shop and save on shipping fees.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## AlphaDog (26/6/17)

JohnC said:


> If you are in the Northern Suburbs, you can try Vapour Mountain. I bought some off them a couple of weeks ago and you can walk into the shop and save on shipping fees.


Thanks! Will check them out.


----------



## RichJB (26/6/17)

Vape Hyper has started stocking 500ft spools of Ni80.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Hi all, I'd like to start building my own "fancy" coils and would like to know where I can purchase the larger spools of wire?
> 
> Thanks



Hi @AlphaDog 
Have moved this thread for you to "who has stock" so the vendors can reply directly if they choose to
Might help you to find what you looking for

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog (26/6/17)

I'm thinking perhaps I'll start with smaller spools than 500ft lol. Just need to see if this is something I could get into.


----------



## RichJB (26/6/17)

They also have 100ft spools. If you want to build Claptons, trust me - the 30ft spools offered by most vendors are useless. You will need at least 100ft for the Clapton wire. For the core wire, 30ft is fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

